# Haus of Guns 1st Anniversary Gun Giveaway



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey fellas, I know I'm fairly irregular on the site these days. Not because I don't love y'all since PT is really where H.o.G. got its start, but just as a time issue. A few weeks ago I got back from my first trip to the SHOT Show in Vegas. Talk about overload! Anyway I've been swimming in footage since and we've had a pretty special landmark approach in the past couple days.

Sunday was Haus of Guns' first anniversary on the interweb! So many of you helped out early on with showing support and commenting on my new posts: Youndon, Bar-D, Bones44, Mattuk, WildEd with the link share and loads of others. You guys have no idea how much time, effort and cash Chris has invested in getting this thing to the top on a fast track, he's definitely showed his friendship through his actions and I am forever grateful. I realize it's ONLY a year, but as one gun blogger wrote about our anniversary this morning, "A year is something like the equivalent of 7 internet years online."

ANYWAY, I'm giving back with a legit gun giveaway! If you'd like to read the initial "1st Anniversary Post" that has a PT shout out you can do that below and the link to the info about the gun giveaway and instructions for entering are below that. Thank you guys so much for everything you've done to get Haus of Guns its start. I'll never forget where I came from!

Haus of Guns 1st Anniversary Post

Haus of Guns 1st Anniversary Gun Giveaway


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Buddy. Its a great site and I love the little updates on facebook. Here's to the next 10 years.









Good luck and well done to who ever wins the gun, what a great prize to offer.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh and well done to Chris, what a top chap this man is.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats on your 1 year bud!! What a milestone! It's all uphill from here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad it took off ebbsy. I hope it continues to grow.
The links won't load a page. Is it just me?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never mind, it finally loaded.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A major congratulations ebbs. Keeping a business going in todays economy is a quite a task. Your at one year and that's a milestone worth celebrating.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Eric, Congrats man, you are a true gun guru, and no one in the gun review biz can touch you !!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome you made it a year. thats just amazing!!!! hope you have many many more and just think in a few years you might turn a profit for all your hard work. good thing its a labor of love and glad we have you on here


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Don, you're a little more hip than I gave you credit for..........LOL!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ebbs was supposed to upload a video of himself and his oldest daughter doing this dance.... certainly one who deals in the "truth" wouldn't weenie (he likes that word) out.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Ebbs on a great site !! We're all behind you here !!!!


----------

